
Kim Dotcom claims insider Seth Rich was involved in the DNC leak - qb45
http://kim.com/
======
danso
Seth Rich's brother stated that Kim reached out to the family but did not
respond to their request for corroboration. Has Kim since responded to the
family? [https://www.google.com/amp/www.mediaite.com/online/think-
abo...](https://www.google.com/amp/www.mediaite.com/online/think-about-how-
you-would-feel-brother-of-seth-rich-implores-hannity-to-scrap-segment/amp/)

~~~
ajbnz
“They replied to a message I sent to them two days ago. They asked for my
lawyers to get in touch with their lawyers. I have forwarded the email to my
lawyers and asked them to get in touch with the family to arrange for a
conference call with the Rich family lawyers.” — Kim Dotcom

[https://contraspin.co.nz/someone-is-lying-to-seth-richs-
fami...](https://contraspin.co.nz/someone-is-lying-to-seth-richs-family-about-
kim-dotcom/)

------
Overtonwindow
I work in DC in politics and here's my take on Seth Rich: He was killed by
someone out of revenge, likely tied to the racial and police violence that was
occurring around that time. That part of DC it's possible that someone saw him
and just said "eye for an eye" and shot him.

------
qb45
Kim's website is one HTML blob and requires manual scrolling.

Disclaimer: I'm aware of Seth Rich death conspiracy theories and this release
obviously falls short of proving them.

~~~
John_Cena
I held my breath for Kim for the last time. I'm sure others would agree he is
more personally motivated than altruistically motivated.

~~~
qb45
No doubt he has a huge axe to grind against Democrats but I'm finding it
intriguing because I can't quite see how making such story up could help him
this time. If he lies, this will piss off the US government, Democrats, Trump
fans and Hilary fans at the same time, which basically means no love for him
anywhere in the US. And he has the Megaupload case to fight.

~~~
mcphage
If he requests immunity in exchange for his testimony, the Trump
administration might be willing to grant it to bury the Russia story.

And if he doesn't have particularly valuable testimony? Well, he'll already
have immunity.

~~~
qb45
That's certainly possible, but at this point we are talking shit just about as
bad as what the craziest nuts are accusing Hilary of. Shit people would keep
digging in forever.

And fwiw, Dotcom's statements says he is willing to provide testimony under
the condition of a safe passage back and forth. I sincerely hope that if he
now backtracks from that and demands more his reputation will be done for.
Though I guess we can now change it to "he lies and _then_ they decide to
grant him immunity".

